# Joshua Boyle/Caitlan Coleman, AFG hostages, 2012-2017



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2016)

Meanwhile, that other Canadian & his young family remains hostage ...


> The two sons born in captivity to hostages Joshua Boyle and Caitlan Coleman were shown for the first time in a video posted Monday as the couple pleaded for their family’s release, asking U.S. President Barack Obama to think about his “legacy” and free them from their “Kafkaesque nightmare.”
> 
> Boyle, 33, who is Canadian, and Coleman, his 31-year-old American wife, have been held by the Taliban-linked Haqqani network since October 2012. They were kidnapped near Kabul, Afghanistan, during a backpacking trip through Central Asia.
> 
> ...


- mod edit to add year of release to thread title -


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Dec 2016)

I guess they got more adventure than they bargained for on their South-East Asian backpacking trip.... While I sympathize with them, I cannot conceive how someone could think it is a good idea to backpack in that area of the world.  And conceive children while in captivity (although they may not have had a choice..)


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2016)

Since the wife is an American, here's the latest from south of us ...


> Defense officials are weighing whether to use military options to rescue a Canadian-American couple and their two children seen in a Taliban propaganda video, a member of the Senate Armed Services Committee said Wednesday.
> 
> U.S. Central Command could do so if the hostages are located and are able to be freed safely, Sen. Jack Reed, D-R.I., said on MSNBC.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2017)

Some of the latest ...


> The slender American woman in the black abaya looks directly at the camera, her two children, their faces caked with dirt, sitting just to her left.
> 
> “Today is December 3, 2016. We have waited since 2012 for someone to understand our problems, the Kafkaesque nightmare in which we find ourselves,” she says in the video released by her captors in Afghanistan late last year. “My children have seen their mother defiled. We ask, in our collective 14th year of prison, that the governments on both sides reach some agreement to allow us freedom.”
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2017)

One opinion from a former CSIS Director of Ops, shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the _Copyright Act (R.S.C., 1985, c. C-42)_ ...


> In July, 2012, a naive and reckless young couple decided to undertake the adventure of a lifetime and travel for five months to the former South Asian republics of the Soviet Union. Unbeknownst to their parents living in small towns in Pennsylvania and Ontario, Canadian Joshua Boyle and his U.S.-born wife, Caitlan Coleman – who was two months pregnant – decided to trek into Afghanistan in early October.
> 
> Mr. Boyle and Ms. Coleman disappeared days later and continue to be held captive by the notorious Taliban-aligned Haqqani network. Since their abduction, Ms. Coleman has given birth, and two boys have survived. They are no longer a couple in danger, but a family. A family of innocents thousands of kilometres from their homes and families.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 May 2017)

I bet Trudeau could make a few calls and make it happen.  :


----------



## MilEME09 (13 May 2017)

Three ways I see this ending either A. We pay a Ransom, B. a Prisoner swap, or C. Either us or the americans focus some intelligence assets to finding them then go kicking down doors with SOF. My money is on B


----------



## GAP (13 May 2017)

D.  Leave them there.....


----------



## QV (13 May 2017)

When people do things like go on a hiking trip to a dangerous country war zone against all advisories, where is the line between expend all efforts to help or write them off?  Is there a line?  My guess is the government will always try to help but in this case is severely limited in what it is actually capable of doing.


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 May 2017)

The additional difficulty for a SF rescue attempt is four small children and all that entails let alone two very stupid parents. He should have tied a knot in it after they were captured (if they are his children).


----------



## Journeyman (13 May 2017)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> The additional difficulty for a SF rescue attempt is four small children and all that entails let alone two very stupid parents. He should have tied a knot in it after they were captured (if they are his children).


As far as I know, there are two children involved; she went in pregnant, gave birth, and has had one more since.  (More than happy to be corrected; I'm not really tracking the details)

The husband's previous wife is Zaynab Khadr.  Name familiar?  First child of Ahmed Khadr (aka Abu Abdurahman al-Kanadi); she's the sister of Abdurahman and Omar.

In this case, there _may_.....be a tiny bit of guilt by association.  Forgive me if I don't help fundraise a rescue mission.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 May 2017)

His former associations (Khadr connection) and Darwin Award actions here, pretty much evaporate any sympathy or GAF I might hold for them.  Maybe he should appeal to the ex-outlaws for a good word with fellow barbarians.


----------



## Journeyman (14 May 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Maybe he should appeal to the ex-outlaws for a good word with fellow barbarians.


Given that his former father-in-law got shot up in the barbarian-controlled part of Pakistan, perhaps the family's word isn't worth a whole lot.

But maybe the family remnants should pack up and go downrange to negotiate anyway; it may help.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2017)

And, they're free ...

_*"Taliban hostage family 'freed by Pakistani troops'"*_ (BBC)
_*"Kidnapped Canadian family released after 5 years of being held hostage"*_ (_Toronto Star_)
_*"American Caitlan Coleman, family freed from Afghanistan captors"*_ (FOX News)
_*"Militants Free American Woman and Family Held for 5 Years in Afghanistan"*_ (_NY Times_)
_*"Statement from President Donald J. Trump On Recovering the Boyle-Coleman Family from Captivity in Pakistan"*_ (White House info-machine)


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2017)

Point:

_*"Canadian says couple were kidnapped because wife was pregnant"*_ (The Canadian Press)
_*"Freed Canadian hostage says baby was killed, and wife raped"*_ (Reuters)
_*"Bombs kill Pakistani soldiers hunting US-Canadian family’s kidnappers"*_ (Reuters)
Counterpoint:

_*“Allegations against Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate by Canadian detainee are baseless”*_ (archive.org version*** of Taliban statement) - PDF of statement text downloadable from non-terrorist page
*** - to keep you from having to link to a Tabliban web page.


----------



## DonaldMcL (16 Oct 2017)

Something still seems really fishy with this story.


----------



## Loachman (16 Oct 2017)

Of the two sides, Joshua Boyle is not the one whom I believe the most, given his track record of wise decisions.


----------



## MilEME09 (16 Oct 2017)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> Something still seems really fishy with this story.



Bring pregnant wife to a "vacation" to Afghanistan, have three kids in captivity, refuse to take a US flight home. This guys ability for rational thinking was never there to begin with, and the man is a walking red flag, if I was in power I would be keeping tabs on him for awhile, a long while.


----------



## Altair (16 Oct 2017)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Of the two sides, Joshua Boyle is not the one whom I believe the most, given his track record of wise decisions.


True, but for some reason I do not doubt the ability of Taliban thugs to kill a infant or rape a western woman.


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Oct 2017)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Bring pregnant wife to a "vacation" to Afghanistan, have three kids in captivity, refuse to take a US flight home. This guys ability for rational thinking was never there to begin with, and the man is a walking red flag, if I was in power I would be keeping tabs on him for awhile, a long while.



I wouldn't trust anyone who'd marry into the Khadr clan.  Ever.  His being a idiot aside.


----------



## DonaldMcL (16 Oct 2017)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Bring pregnant wife to a "vacation" to Afghanistan, have three kids in captivity, refuse to take a US flight home. This guys ability for rational thinking was never there to begin with, and the man is a walking red flag, if I was in power I would be keeping tabs on him for awhile, a long while.



It sounds like, at least to me, that he tried to join the Taliban and found out it wasn't all it was cracked up to be. At which point, he wasn't allowed to leave.


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Oct 2017)

BobSlob said:
			
		

> It sounds like, at least to me, that he tried to join the Taliban and found out it wasn't all it was cracked up to be. At which point, he wasn't allowed to leave.



I wonder. He seems to be to be idealistic and hyper-naive. Remember back about ten years ago the Canadian who went to Iraq as a "Christian Peacekeeper" and ended up being held hostage with another idealist until rescued by Allied SOF. Even if sympathetic to the cause, Boyle must have been surprised by his reception. Stupidity and incompetence trumps malice just about every time. Still, I wonder just how restrictive their confinement was, given that they had three kids and did not appear malnourished.

Lots of holes and contradictions in his narrative.


----------



## observor 69 (16 Oct 2017)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Bring pregnant wife to a "vacation" to Afghanistan, have three kids in captivity, refuse to take a US flight home. This guys ability for rational thinking was never there to begin with, and the man is a walking red flag, if I was in power I would be keeping tabs on him for awhile, a long while.



Media speaking to people with a similar experience, but much shorter time in captivity, said it took them a year of periodic interviews.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Oct 2017)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I wonder. He seems to be to be idealistic and hyper-naive. Remember back about ten years ago the Canadian who went to Iraq as a "Christian Peacekeeper" and ended up being held hostage with another idealist until rescued by Allied SOF. Even if sympathetic to the cause, Boyle must have been surprised by his reception. Stupidity and incompetence trumps malice just about every time. Still, I wonder just how restrictive their confinement was, given that they had three kids and did not appear malnourished.
> 
> Lots of holes and contradictions in his narrative.



Agreed.  Watching the CTV coverage of his statement in Pearson Intl, he came across as rather arrogant and Trudeauish in blaming others for his naiveté in venturing to Afghanistan with a pregnant wife.   It will be interesting to see how this convert and his family fare in the next little while.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Oct 2017)

Hopefully the government will threaten him with endangering his kids and tell him, any attempt to leave the country with the kids will result in their seizure on the grounds of "child endangerment" and placement with his relations instead.


----------



## Strike (17 Oct 2017)

Still haven't heard anything from his wife, which is another red flag.

Watching an interview last night and he was saying they had kids because they had always wanted a large family, his wife was in her 30s and the clock was ticking (wow).  But in the next breath they were scared they would get executed the whole time.

So, you're having kids that you may very well be sending to their deaths.  Nice parenting there asshole.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (17 Oct 2017)

I do not believe a single word these guys are saying....  rly:


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (22 Dec 2017)

Interesting.  Seems Boyle and family had a private meeting with the PM on Monday in the PM's office.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2017)

Sprinting Thistle said:
			
		

> Interesting.  Seems Boyle and family had a private meeting with the PM on Monday in the PM's office.



Maybe he was looking at making them the "powerful voices against radicalization" he was looking for in all those reformed ISIL members?


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Dec 2017)

I _ would _like to see Boyle given some money for his troubles  :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Dec 2017)

10.5, seems to be the going rate.   :nod:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Jan 2018)

I just heard on a news channel that he is facing a whole mess of charges including forcible confinement, sexual assault, and administering a noxious substance.

EDIT; On Global website now but I'm on my phone and posting a link is beyond my talent sphere.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jan 2018)

Here is a link to the story on the Toronto Star site:

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2018/01/02/joshua-boyle-canadian-hostage-in-afghanistan-arrested-and-faces-list-of-charges-in-ottawa.html


----------



## brihard (2 Jan 2018)

Wow. That's a doozy of a list of charges.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jan 2018)

And we all will remember that he is innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Jan 2018)

:trainwreck:


----------



## SeaKingTacco (2 Jan 2018)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I just heard on a news channel that he is facing a whole mess of charges including forcible confinement, sexual assault, and administering a noxious substance.
> 
> EDIT; On Global website now but I'm on my phone and posting a link is beyond my talent sphere.



Well, I guess he was paying attention all those years he was a "guest" of the Taliban.

Allegedly.


----------



## Gunner98 (3 Jan 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> :trainwreck:



"It is alleged the offences happened in Ottawa between Oct. 14 and Dec. 30."  The attached photo was taken on 19 Dec 17 - strange world we live in.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2018)

Additional information from ABC news at: http://abcnews.go.com/International/taliban-hostage-joshua-boyle-jailed-arrest-assault-charges/story?id=52103756


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Jan 2018)

Hard not to draw conclusions from that list of charges.


Legal question. If his wife makes accusations against him about their time in Pakistan (say, similar to what he's charged with now) could be face additional charges under the Canadian court system or is it inadmissible because it happened in another country?


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Jan 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Hard not to draw conclusions from that list of charges.
> 
> 
> Legal question. If his wife makes accusations against him about their time in Pakistan (say, similar to what he's charged with now) could be face additional charges under the Canadian court system or is it inadmissible because it happened in another country?



I'm not sure about the Canadian Criminal Code, but for some Canadian legislation, illegal acts committed outside Canada are considered the same as if committed inside Canada and the penalties/punishment would be assessed similarly: for example: Canadian Corruption of Foreign Public Officials Act - CFPOA (Bill C-45) states:


> *Offence committed outside Canada*
> 5 (1) Every person who commits an act or omission outside Canada that, if committed in Canada, would constitute an offence under section 3 or 4 — or a conspiracy to commit, an attempt to commit, being an accessory after the fact in relation to, or any counselling in relation to, an offence under that section — is deemed to have committed that act or omission in Canada if the person is
> (a) a Canadian citizen;
> (b) a permanent resident as defined in subsection 2(1) of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act who, after the commission of the act or omission, is present in Canada; or
> ...



I recall that the National Defence Act held CAF members accountable to the CCC even whilst deployed abroad, not sure about external applicability of the CCC to civilians - perhaps some better versed on the CCC's provisions for out-of-country criminal acts could weigh in?

Regards
G2G


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Jan 2018)

The general rule for criminal law is that it applies to people within the country's jurisdiction, unless it specifically states that it applies either to the country's citizen wherever they may be or to anyone wherever they may be (very rare and usually kept for prosecution of crimes against humanity if you get your hands on them - meant to eliminate as much as possible the possibility of sanctuary).

That's why the NDA's Code of Service Discipline is made to apply everywhere in the world for those subject to it and includes all Canadian criminal law by reference (Section 120 still?). Moreover , it was the reason why anyone working oversea for the Canadian military and dependents living on oversea bases (such as Lahr or Baden-Solingen in the old days) were made subject to the CSD.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jan 2018)

With both Boyle's wife and brother saying he needs mental health help, I'm cynically curious how efficient the system will be in his case (you know, as compared to veterans).
     op:


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Jan 2018)

Poetry works, F-35's don't.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Jan 2018)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> "It is alleged the offences happened in Ottawa between Oct. 14 and Dec. 30."  The attached photo was taken on 19 Dec 17 - strange world we live in.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Jan 2018)

A comment from SDA:http://www.smalldeadanimals.com/2018/01/what-the-actual-1.html#comments



> From the Ottawa Sun: Caitlan Boyle slid letters under everyone’s door asking if they’d be willing to let the Boyles share their internet."
> 
> “She said they were only here temporarily so we’re hoping to be able to use someone’s Wi-Fi,” Aubé said.
> 
> ...


----------



## angus555 (3 Jan 2018)

:facepalm:


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Jan 2018)

Thanks G2G. 





I think a half-asleep interrogator would be able to pick apart the Boyle-Colman story pretty easy. I don't think our government wants to risk a different version of the truth though.

They probably wanted to borrow the internet to plan their next hike in Syria.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Jan 2018)

Jarnhamar: There is no such thing as "versions" of the truth.

There is THE truth, what is known, what you can prove and then, spin. But there is only one truth  even if no one can figure out what it is.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (3 Jan 2018)

The sad part is the PM Selfie will have learned nothing from this.

The fact a large portion of our population voted for his great hair and empty head, is one hell of an indictment of our culture.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Jan 2018)

It will be interesting to see how this is "spun" or if the media simply "memory holes" the story. The entire thing was pretty smelly right from the start, but apparently we are supposed to take the story of the trip and kidnapping at face value. I can only hope that the security services are doing very detailed analysis of whatever information they were able to gather, and keeping a close eye on these people, but *we* are supposed to close our eyes and not question.

The farther this story deviates from the "narrative" of poor, misunderstood people caught in the wrong place at the wrong time, and the larger narrative of "rehabilitating" returning Jihadis, the more embarrassing it is going to become for the government, and I suspect the end result will be a media blackout.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Jan 2018)

Extract from my (CPC) MP's Letter today:


> In late December, media were made aware of what they described as a "secret meeting" that occurred between Prime Minister Trudeau and Joshua Boyle. Joshua Boyle was recently freed after being held in captivity in Afghanistan for the previous five years.
> 
> Why media were suspicious of this particular meeting was due to the fact that the meeting, and the reasons for it, were not publicly disclosed by the Prime Minister’s Office (PMO).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Jan 2018)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to see how this is "spun" or if the media simply "memory holes" the story.



PTSD and mental health issues that try and paint Boyle as the victim with Harper and the Conservatives being blamed for not rescuing the family sooner.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Jan 2018)

Are you still a hostage if no ransom demand is made?


----------



## dapaterson (3 Jan 2018)

Interesting article at Macleans:

http://www.macleans.ca/news/world/what-really-happened-to-joshua-boyle-and-his-family/


----------



## medicineman (4 Jan 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Interesting article at Macleans:
> 
> http://www.macleans.ca/news/world/what-really-happened-to-joshua-boyle-and-his-family/



Just read that - even the reporter thinks the guy is kinda sketchy...

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (4 Jan 2018)

I don't trust a word he says.  There's something wrong about him and his wife.


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 Jan 2018)

The _*Globe and Mail*_ is reporting that the government (Global Affairs Canada) hired a NGO to help the Boyle family readjust after their release. Nothing wrong with that ... we (Canada) haven't had much experience with returned hostages, after all. 

But I am perplexed by what appears (from what little we know) to be the "cloud" around Mr Boyle and his family ... some people seem to have tried to sound some alarms, or did they? Are some people just now trying to make 20/20 hindsight into insightful analysis?

At the time I thought that Mr Boyle was a naive fool for going where he did, and that his wife was even dumber for going along. I _hope_ I was right ... but as MJP reminds us, hope is not a valid COA.

If he was something other than a naive fool then what in hell was he doing in the prime minister's office for a photo-op? Was some PR agent trying to engineer a 'narrative' in which someone like a returned _Da'esh_/ISIL/ISIS terrorist is turned around and made a positive force because he met Saint Mr Justin Trudeau?


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jan 2018)

I'm really curious about that secret meeting the PM had with him.  It's strange considering the Liberals penchant to splash the PM over social media and inundate us with pictures of him.





> Today was a wonderful experience for my family, and Ma'idah Grace Makepeace seemed truly enamoured. *Incidentally, not our first meeting with @JustinTrudeau, that was '06 in Toronto over other common interests, haha.*



I bet.


----------



## Remius (4 Jan 2018)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> If he was something other than a naive fool then what in hell was he doing in the prime minister's office for a photo-op? Was some PR agent trying to engineer a 'narrative' in which someone like a returned _Da'esh_/ISIL/ISIS terrorist is turned around and made a positive force because he met Saint Mr Justin Trudeau?



I think it was more of a case of an out of touch PR agent falling for a narrative.  Likely some staffer(s) with a good idea fairy wand that did little to no (poor) research other that the few media lines they may have read.  Just as likely is a another more senior or experienced PR agent only catching it after the meeting (too late) was had and nixed the whole PR thing knowing the shyte storm it might cause which would explain the lack of any release from the PMO.  I doubt it was a secret meeting or that kind of nonsense.  Just a blunder they'd hope would go away and not see the light of day.  Damage done though.


----------



## Rifleman62 (4 Jan 2018)

Your missing the point. The "staffer, the senior or experienced PR agent", the appointments secretary, the COS or whomever. 

Is Trudeau just a unthinking robot who is wound up and set forth? Did he see his appointments calendar at any time and ask "Why am I seeing this family?" Or after the proceeding appointment/meeting, did he say "What next on the agenda?" "Boyle, why am I seeing this family?"

Don't blame the lack of common sense on the "staff". It's Trudeau's decision on who he sees or doesn't see. He is the PM, the elected leader of a G8 country you know.


----------



## Remius (4 Jan 2018)

I didn’t miss it at all.  Thanks. 

Not blaming it on a staffer either.  You missed my point or rather I didn’t explain it well enough. 

Out of touch/depth staffer thinks this would make a good photo op based on a narrative he fell for.  The out of touch (I truly believe he is) pm agrees without thinking it through either.  Photo happens.  Senior guy finds out either after or during or whatever and suggests this might not be a good idea.  Clueless boss agrees and nothing goes out officially.  Too late though as Boyle emerges as a much bigger liability. 

In the end yes it’s on the PM.  Not arguing that or deflecting.  Just putting out a scenario. 






			
				Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Your missing the point. The "staffer, the senior or experienced PR agent", the appointments secretary, the COS or whomever.
> 
> Is Trudeau just a unthinking robot who is wound up and set forth? Did he see his appointments calendar at any time and ask "Why am I seeing this family?" Or after the proceeding appointment/meeting, did he say "What next on the agenda?" "Boyle, why am I seeing this family?"
> 
> Don't blame the lack of common sense on the "staff". It's Trudeau's decision on who he sees or doesn't see. He is the PM, the elected leader of a G8 country you know.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Jan 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Out of touch/depth staffer thinks this would make a good photo op based on a narrative he fell for.



A "photo op" that wasn't published by the PM's office  but put up on Boyle's twitter? Riiiight.


----------



## Remius (4 Jan 2018)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> A "photo op" that wasn't published by the PM's office  but put up on Boyle's twitter? Riiiight.




Exactly.  Someone put the brakes on but by then the train wreck was already happening.


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Jan 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> Exactly.  *Someone put the brakes on but by then the train wreck was already happening.*




That's what's been bothering me about the meeting with the PM ... it looks like a cover-up and smells like a cover-up because, at some point, someone ~ maybe Justin Trudeau himself, but maybe he is just a sock-puppet ~ said, "Oh, this is so wrong on so many levels ... but we cannot undo it so let's try and pretend it never happened."


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Jan 2018)

At least some in the media are beginning to ask the right questions:

COMMENTARY: Joshua Boyle deserves no sympathy, but he owes answers


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Jan 2018)

And CTV's Don Martin questions the judgement of JT et al:

https://www.ctvnews.ca/politics/don-martin-blog/don-martin-trudeau-showed-questionable-judgment-in-meeting-with-boyle-1.3746048


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jan 2018)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/boyle-trudeau-gurski-meeting-1.4472099

Good story.  Trudeau couldn't find time for a father who lost a son in Afghanistan but could for this guy.   :


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Jan 2018)

> Every day like clockwork, even when he’s on vacation, the Prime Minister’s Office kicks out Justin Trudeau’s itinerary.
> 
> But back on December 18, the itinerary listed Trudeau’s attendance at the new chief justice’s swearing-in ceremony and a chat with Quebec civic politicians, but nothing about meeting with freed hostage Joshua Boyle and his family, whose five-year ordeal while held captive by Taliban-linked hostage-takers in Afghanistan ended in October.



Well thats really strange isn't it?  

Maybe we'll hear some sort of 


> I don't think I did anything wrong   but I look forward to working with the ethics commissioner bla bla



Followed by



> Sorry, I didn't know any better



Again.


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Jan 2018)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> The _*Globe and Mail*_ is reporting that the government (Global Affairs Canada) hired a NGO to help the Boyle family readjust after their release. Nothing wrong with that ... we (Canada) haven't had much experience with returned hostages, after all.
> 
> But I am perplexed by what appears (from what little we know) to be the "cloud" around Mr Boyle and his family ... some people seem to have tried to sound some alarms, or did they? Are some people just now trying to make 20/20 hindsight into insightful analysis?
> 
> ...



It was probably d riven by the Trudeau 'Kinder Crowd', who noticed the popularity of the Boyle case on social media amongst millennials. They likely thought it would be a good move for 'St Justine' as he starts to ramp up for the next election.


----------



## a_majoor (8 Jan 2018)

This is a long running thing with the Liberals. After all, Jean Chretien worked to get the senior Khadar out of Egyptian prison, and there was no real rational really ever provided. Paul Martin didn't do photo ops with the LTTE, but certainly seemed to have friendly connections with people associated with the Tamil Tigers in Canada.

As for judgement, the multitude of gaffes coming out of Trudeau Jr's mouth from the time he began doing into politics should have been a clear warning....


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (8 Jan 2018)

Any chance that JT's good buddy Agha Khan suggested it would be a nice thing to for the PM to meet and Boyle be provided with supports?

Every once in a while I just get the feeling that someone is in JT's ear.....


----------



## Rifleman62 (8 Jan 2018)

> Every once in a while I just get the feeling that someone is in JT's ear.....


Tinker Bell  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Jan 2018)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Tinker Bell  ;D



TB, yes.  Tinker Bell, no.  Telford-Butts, yes.


----------



## pbi (25 Jan 2018)

Not surprised that this has all gone south: it stank from the very beginning. I'm fairly sure there will be some more interesting revelations. Dreadful lack of judgement on the part of the PMO and the PM himself.  A smart move would have been an RCMP or CSIS brief to the PM or his COS before any photo ops.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Jan 2018)

pbi said:
			
		

> A smart move would have been an RCMP or CSIS brief to the PM or his COS before any photo ops.


But photo ops is what this PM _does_.


----------



## Haggis (25 Jan 2018)

pbi said:
			
		

> A smart move would have been an RCMP or CSIS brief to the PM or his COS before any photo ops.



I'm sure they'll have that process sorted out before PMJT's first photo op with a "returning foreign traveler".


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Jan 2018)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I'm sure they'll have that process sorted out before PMJT's first photo op with a "returning foreign traveler".



With a "returning foreign traveler" who has committed to and is _undergoing rehabilitation_, of course?  

It may be that some "returning foreign travelers" may either just _say_ they want to rehabilitate, or..._believe they did nothing wrong _and just come back to Canada to potentially prepare for their next travel abroad.

Regards
G2G


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Jan 2018)

Joshua Boyle, who is now facing 19 charges, appeared in an Ottawa court via video link Friday morning. He will undergo a psychological assessment in Brockville, Ont., before his next court appearance in March. 

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/ottawa/joshua-boyle-ottawa-charges-court-1.4504010

op:


----------



## Haggis (27 Mar 2019)

For those of you who may have lost track of this couple, they were "guests" of the Taliban for number of years.  In 2017 they returned to Canada and were hosted by PM Trudeau, a meeting which was very closely followed by Mr. Boyle's arrest in Ottawa on 19 charges related to alleged domestic violence. I placed it here due to the nexus to the PM.  Mods fell free to move or delete it.. 

An interesting article on today's court proceedings.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Dec 2019)

Update with the latest ....


> A few months after Joshua Boyle, his American wife Caitlan Coleman and their three children were rescued in October 2017 after being held captive in Afghanistan, Mr Boyle was arrested by Canadian police and charged with assault, sexual assault and forcible confinement. On Thursday, after a lengthy trial, a judge dismissed all the charges.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


----------

